# Need New Drill



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I just burned out my 30 year old B&D electric drill using a hole saw so it's a good excuse to buy something new :jump:. I found the thread regarding DeWalt tools but was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about Makida. The unit I was looking at weights only 3.5 lbs versus 5.2 for the DeWalt with the same specs (assuming one can trust the box).

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nearly all of my corded and cordless tools are Makita. Same with my father. We have had excellent service out of all of our Makita tools. I'd put them right up there with DeWalt, which by many is claimed to be the best of the best. 

The last drill I purchased was the Makita Lithium-Ion Cordless Drill. It is the meanest drill I've ever owned. Kudos to Makita... :T

What particular model are you looking at?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Sonnie,

Thanks for the information. That kind of recommendation coming from you means a lot. 


Bob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Bosch and Porter Cable tools, but that being said, none of them are cordless. I have a Craftsman Pro 12V cordless drill that I like, but would not recommend.

I have a Bosch cordless driver coming in, but it's more for putting screws in tight spaces, not drilling.

Based on what I've read on woodworking forums, though, Makita and Dewalt both make excellent tools. However, a surprising frontrunner is the Panasonic cordless drill (I believe it's the only tool they make  ). Apparently it's very reliable and pretty cheap.

Best of luck.

AC


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

All my cordless tools are DeWalt although I'd consider Makita but prefer DeWalt.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the input. I decided to go with the Makita BDF-452 (18V) since I really liked the light weight. I can't believe that I waited this long to upgrade to a better drill. Keyless chuck :jiggy:, amazing torque :flex:, variable speed :jump:. I feel like I just came out of a cave :doh:. 

(I did hear about the Panasonic but couldn't find any in the area. It did get some very good press)

Bob


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a rigid 24v lithium Ion drill that has a lifetime warranty thru home depot, that I absolutely love, I have also had numerous makita products that have lasted a long time as well


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I was looking at the Rigid drills but to be honest, I'm chicken little when it comes to buying a brand that I have very little knowledge about. I really need to change that frame of mind but it's good to hear that you've had a positive experience with it. 24V sounds nice and I bet it has good torque.

Bob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's not really a drill, but I just got a Bosch I-Driver (http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/bidrvu.html)

It was a refurb, but it is wonderful. 30 minute charge, plenty of power, and a great clutch system (electronic, so when you reach the limit, it just stops). It's not an impactor, but for drilling small holes (i.e. speaker driver mounts) and driving in screws it is incredible. The articulating head has already come in handy fitting into tight spaces.

And while it looks like the trigger location would make it unwieldy or imbalanced, it is very nice to use. I think from now on, I'm going to stick with one corded drill and use this little guy for all my screwdriving.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> I'm going to stick with one corded drill and use this little guy for all my screwdriving.


I'm not sure if Sonnie allows someone hijacking their own thread but this comment makes me wonder how many people have both cordless and corded drills. I thought about it initially but decided against it because I was enjoying the cordless too much (new toy syndrome).

Bob


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a makita cordless, dewalt cordless and a bosh electric and by far the best one is the makita:hail:, you made the right decision!!:bigsmile:

For the heavy duty jobs I used my air drill:devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I own a corded Makita drill... older model, but since I've had the Makita Lithium-Ion drill, I can't remember anything it couldn't handle. 

I also have a small FireStorm cordless screwdriver ... I think it's a 3.6v (it's at work). I've been impressed by its power. It is definitely better than my Milwaukee 4.8v cordless screwdriver.


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

With the construction company that I work for we use Dewalt exclusively and we have had great results. Our dills go through a beating and they work like the day we got them. So if you were going to buy a new drill I would look for a nice Dewalt combo set.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

for the average home user...(people who don't use their tools to earn a living)...really any of the recommended brands would be great...I chose the rigid for the warranty and the price...I have had makita drills that I used every day when I was a car audio installer and never had a complaint with... i even ran one over with a h2 on accident and it still worked fine...one think to think about is some of the larger cordless drills are quite heavy....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AT home I still have an old 9.6 volt Makita drill and its still working great after 20 years of use (I replaced the battery 10 years ago).
I have used Makita at work as well and can say that the build quality of the LXT series of cordless tools are superb.
We hade a cheaper Makita 14volt drill and it only lasted 6 months, The gears are made of Plastic (lightweight) and cant handle the torque that we sometimes put it through. The XLT 18volt hammer drill has already proven to do all the jobs that I throw at it.


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Makita are good drills but i don`t know if the fiability is as good as deWalt ... i`m sure that makitas are very close to deWalt`s fiability ... but you know if you`re gonna buy a makita it's gonna do the same job as deWalt.I hope that helps.:bigsmile:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I know this is going to make me seem like a ... I don't know what this is going to make me look like. Anyway, I just bought the Ryobi package at Home Depot. If I were a real carpenter, I'd probably go for something slightly more high end, but as a weekend warrior of sorts, the inexpensive Ryobi has done me well.

JCD


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

JCD,

Thanks for your input and I honestly do not want to be negative but I have not had much luck with things made by Ryobi. I wish you better fortunes but don't lose that receipt just in case.

Bob


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

No offense taken.. maybe I've been lucky, but I've had it for close to two years and I haven't had any problems. A contractor friend of mine has a set he keeps for home use as well (he has Dewalt for business). He's happy with them for general home use as well.

All that being said, I would NEVER say Ryobi = Dewalt or Old Milwaukee or ... it's definitely on the low end of the tool hierarchy.

JCD


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Stay away from Dewalt cordless.... as they are using Nicad batteries, and they discharge all by themselves... as far as the tools themselves, they work just fine...
I had a set I put to hard use for many years, and they held up quite well.. but the batteries were junk... at least use NiMH for gods sake...
Im looking forward to the new Li-Ion stuff coming out... 

Makita are good, Milwaukee, Bosch, Rigid... are at the top of the list in my book...

Just bought a new Rigid Table Saw http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TS2400LS-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm for my upcoming dual sub build...


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

The DeWalt Cordless are pretty much industry standard, they will take the beating of in out use for a trade where a cheaper drill would burn out in a couple of months. That said Makita are also up there. If I had a choice i would get the dewalt but if you like the makita better than go for it.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Since I've posted this thread, I have seen DeWalt at pretty much every construction site that I've noticed (probably around 7) and some of those tools get treated pretty shabbily especially if they're owned by the company and not the individual. 

As a previous part time photographer, I am very familiar with NiCad batteries and must admit that the new Li batteries are much nicer. The recharge time on the Mikita is around 15 minutes plus they are very lightweight. 

Again, thanks all for your input.

JCD - Thanks for understanding my response.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I would go with either milwaukee for corded or festool for cordless. I have had good luck with both of them. The milwaukee's will last forever if treated right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the quiz of the day, Who makes Craftsman tools? Answer, Everybody!


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

We currently use both Makita and de walt at work, they both get a terrible beating from excessive use, over use and untrained use. I would actually have to put the makita slightly in front for durability. yet the Dewalts, I would say, get a little more use out of each battery. That having been said, I would re-iterate that either one will last forever when only used domestically.



> I'm not sure if Sonnie allows someone hijacking their own thread but this comment makes me wonder how many people have both cordless and corded drills. I thought about it initially but decided against it because I was enjoying the cordless too much (new toy syndrome).


I have a Hitachi DV20V power hammer/drill as well as 3 GMC cordless drills at home. The hitachi is there when I need serious power (that even a top end cordless can't supply) and the GMC's I have never found wanting for normal home use.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

I've got several buddies in the construction industry and have gotten fed up with DeWalt drills. One of them is part owner in the family business and has gotten frustrated by batteries that won't hold a charge and cluthes that wear out. Not to mention that high price of battery replacement Since they provide the tools that their employees use they have switched out to Makita I believe.

I needed a hammer drill when I was doing HT installs in Orlando and I actually picked up a Craftsman 19.2V cordless for $100 at Christmas time a couple of years ago. The DeWalt guys where constantly using my drill. I don't use it on a daily basis any longer but I've been extremely impressed with it for the money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I LOVE my Hitachi drill. Never let me down once, plenty of power.

I really like Hitachis new Li-Ion batt drills too. I plan on buying more of their products too.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Stealthlude said:


> I LOVE my Hitachi drill. Never let me down once, plenty of power.
> 
> I really like Hitachis new Li-Ion batt drills too. I plan on buying more of their products too.


We have just taken in about 15 new hitachi 12V driver drills at work and can vouch for their durability and strength. So far I have only had to send 2 off to have their gearboxes rebuilt, this is pretty good going so far as each drill gets very hard use, some are even mistreated. Also they are smaller than the equavilant dewalts but the battery lasts longer.


----------

